# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء جــديــد السلام عليكم

## zakii87

السلام عليكم اخواني اعظاء منتدى 4ج س م مروك انا عضو جديد اتمنى ان افيد واستفاد منكم  
وبالمناسبة اقدم شكر خاص لصديقي واخي وحبيبي سفاري الذي دلني على منتدنا الغالي

----------


## seffari

اهلا وسهلا بك بين اخوتك *اتمنى ان تفيد وتستفاد في* *منتدنا الغالي*

----------


## mohamed73

*مرحبا بيك اخي في منتداك وبين اخواتك*

----------


## Fannan1

اهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك في منتداك

----------


## GSM-AYA

مرحبا بيك اخي في منتداك

----------


## امير الصمت



----------

